# Solved: How to remove case on Dell Dimension 2350



## cactusl8y (Feb 5, 2006)

Could someone tell me how to remove the case on my Dell Dimension 2350 Desktop CPU. I need to install a new CPU fan. I have the part (I think). I do not see any screws, they are small round metal ones with round holes. Thanks


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Remove it using a hammer and crowbar. Sorry just a joke. Read this link as it should help you. http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim2350/


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Dell cpu fans are made with a shroud and fan assembly that clips on the back of the computer grill. You better use a Dell fan or you will get fan errors on boot up.


----------



## cactusl8y (Feb 5, 2006)

I bought it from Dell.


----------



## cactusl8y (Feb 5, 2006)

Just looked at the link. Thank you. That should be the correct info. Just hope that is the correct fan.


----------

